
Ask HN: Which products can be used for controlling command level access in Linux - mridulv09
I was able to find some products like &quot;CyberArk&quot; which provides some of this functionality but wanted to know what all products are there which are used by the enterprises all over.
======
LargoLasskhyfv
Your search term would be
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandatory_access_control](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandatory_access_control)

and anything (for Linux) listed there.

------
tkris
Assign people to different groups and update group level permissions using
chmod for the files that you want differential access for

------
lazylizard
sudo?

~~~
mridulv09
I want users to have different privileges and they should be able to access
only certain commands depending on the permission level.

~~~
db48x
That's exactly what sudo does.

